# Horizontal Mill Engine



## black85vette (Aug 8, 2009)

Actually built this early in the year but did not get around to the final clean up and paint until a couple of other projects were taken care of and the new lathe moved into place.

This is Elmer's #33 Mill Engine with some modifications to make it easier to build and align. I did not make the packing nuts he used. Would have been more authentic but it runs just fine without them. He also had a round tin cover over the cylinder that I left off since it was just decorative.

This was done prior to getting my Atlas lathe. So the entire project was done on a HF 7x10 lathe and Taig milling attachment. In the video it is running at about 6 lbs of air pressure.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cklgOh2_6w[/ame]


----------



## vlmarshall (Aug 8, 2009)

Very nice, and very clean! :bow:


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice engine BV. I hav a few parts started for one. One of several works in progress/storage.
Tin


----------



## Maryak (Aug 8, 2009)

BV5

Very nice. :bow: :bow:


			
				black85vette  said:
			
		

> He also had a round tin cover over the cylinder that I left off since it was just decorative.



Maybe thin tin cover was to hold insulation if it were running on steam. On air it looks great without it.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## JMI (Aug 8, 2009)

Very nice. I like the color contrast. I also am working on the same engine but have a ways to go.

Jim


----------



## Deanofid (Aug 8, 2009)

That's one nice looking engine, Vette, and a very smooth runner.
Good photography, too.


----------



## bearcar1 (Aug 8, 2009)

That's a pretty slick runner. I'd love to see it on a steam line, now *that* would be truly awesome.


BC1
Jim


----------



## CrewCab (Aug 9, 2009)

Very Nice 8)

CC


----------



## arnoldb (Aug 9, 2009)

Neat Engine Thm: - I like it a lot!
Regards, Arnold


----------



## ariz (Aug 9, 2009)

very beautiful and neat engine, it runs like a watch :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## Philjoe5 (Aug 9, 2009)

A great looking and running engine Vette. :bow: Thanks for sharing the photos and video.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## rake60 (Aug 9, 2009)

Great runner black85vette! Thm:

Rick


----------

